# TUGBBS user registration activation email not received or "Insufficient privileges" when posting



## Makai Guy

The normal registration process is this:

You enter your registration information on the board
TUGBBS sends you an email which includes a confirmation link.
You click the link in the email and your registration is automatically activated.
This same process is used when you update your email address in your TUGBBS profile.

Obviously, if you don't receive the email in step two, everything comes to a screeching halt.  You will be able to log in and read messages, but you will not be able to post messages, instead you will be told you have "insufficient privileges".

If you *have* received this email but are having problems activating your registration, please see the thread covering this (click here).

OK, since you're still here, we'll assume you have not received the activation email.

*Troubleshooting steps:*

Be sure you have the *correct email address* in your TUGBBS profile. Typographical errors when entering the email address are a common cause of delivery failure.

*To check or change the email address for your TUGBBS registration:*
*Be sure you have logged on with the username and password* you selected when you registered. If you see your username in the dark blue bar near the top right corner of the screen, you are logged on. If instead you see blue 'Log in" and "Register" links, you are NOT logged on.


Click on your username.


Find and click on the "Account Details" link.  *If you need to change  your email address* continue with the following steps:


Click the "Change" button beside your email address.  Enter your new email address and your TUGBBS password in the appropriate spaces, then press the "Save changes" button.


TUGBBS will then send two emails:
A new confirmation email to the revised address, although you will see no notice of this on your screen.  *Click the link in this email to confirm your address change*. Until you confirm this change you will be able to read TUGBBS but you will not be able to post.
An alert to your original email address announcing the change.



*If you are using an email blocker*, please be sure it is configured to receiving mail from *do-not-reply@tugbbs.com* and *admin@tugbbs.com*.


*If your system places suspected junk mail into a different folder* be sure you check there for this email.  Your system may have erroneously classified this email as junk.
*If your email address is correct and you just need to have another confirmation email sent to you*, be sure you are logged into TUGBBS with the username and password you previously selected.  You should see this notice near the top of the page:




Click on the *Resend confirmation email* link in the notice.  This email will be sent to the *address currently entered in your TUGBBS profile* and will invalidate the codes in your previous message(s), so if you find you have more than one copy, use the latest one.


Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

